

Pillar management - wglb
http://gapingvoid.com/2004/07/31/pillar-management/

======
wglb
This was referenced in [http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2009/12/16/good-work-
with-bad-...](http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2009/12/16/good-work-with-bad-
tools/). This brought to mind the discussion of IDE use amongst the
programmers in _Coders At Work_.

